# Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (13-5)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 





 * @*














*Los Angeles Clippers* *(13-5) *​*Clippers Roster**
Clippers Stats* 

​

*Dec 10th, 10:30 PM ET/7:30PM PT - Staples Arena -Los Angeles, CA​ *


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

A bit early eh? Way to stay on the ball ^_^ I'll make my prediction for this game after I see how the Suns do against the Knicks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> A bit early eh? Way to stay on the ball ^_^ I'll make my prediction for this game after I see how the Suns do against the Knicks.



lol yeah, just thought I'd get ahead of schedule and make it as well since tomorrow (well today) is Friday, and this game is Saturday. 

And I'm pissed though cuz Ktar620.com is no longer affilated with Surferplay. This radio program I DLed that carried Suns games even though I live in Floridayou could listen from anywhere. I got to listen to ALL the games not on national TV online for free. Now I'm stuck with national TV games cuz I do not have league pass or NBA TV.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Darn..back to back again? Well, hopefully we can beat them just like we beat Warriors.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Should be an exciting game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't forget the logo bet. :clap:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

delete


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I may actually listen to the game tomorrow anyhow. I don't know how it worked, but I went to ktar website trying to find anyway I could still listen and there's still a bunch of **** about listening to pregame shows/games and for the Suns. So, I clicked to listen live to the pregame and it showed Ktar 620 up on Surferplay radio program even though if I go to look for the ktar station in the webtuner(that has many music/sports stations for a various different cities) it won't show up. Must be a gliche. *******es. I hope they never figure it out though haha.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If we're to win this game we can't play like we did last night against the Knicks. Some keys to winning: Nash and Marion will have to play their normal games and then some; Bench should continue helping out a lot; We gotta keep the turnovers to a minimum; and finally, we have to win the battle on the boards. One thing we have going for us is our swagger and momentum, since we have a 9-game winning streak heading into the game. Hopefully, we won't be too winded from the Knicks game to not put out a 100% effort. It'll be a close game for sure.

Go Suns!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Q's Prediction: Clippers win 99-91
Q's Prediction Record: 14-4

Q's Key To The Game For The Clippers:
1) Control the tempo of the game early. Force the Suns to play half court.

2) Dominate the Suns front court, pound the ball into Elton and Kaman early.

3) Take the Suns 3 Point shooting out of the game, don't give them open shots, contest each and every one.

Q's Key To The Game For The Suns:
1) Run N Gun, force Elton Brand to run up and down the court non-stop.

2) Attack the Clippers front court, get Elton and Kaman out of the game.

3) Rebound and push the ball up. Don't allow the Clippers to set their defense up.*​


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I think we spent too much energy last night against Knicks. It should be a blowout so the starters can rest. 

Nash looks tired towards the end and Marion played 45mins. 

I wish we didn't meet Clippers on a back-to-back game but sh!t happens. 

If we can win this one, then we are REALLY in good shape. Hopefully Clippers isn't shooting well and we shoot the ball well. 

Defense wise, we need Kurt Thomas to stop Brand. I don't think Marion can guard Brand. It will be interesting to see how Diaw matches up with Brand though.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I may actually listen to the game tomorrow anyhow. I don't know how it worked, but I went to ktar website trying to find anyway I could still listen and there's still a bunch of **** about listening to pregame shows/games and for the Suns. So, I clicked to listen live to the pregame and it showed Ktar 620 up on Surferplay radio program even though if I go to look for the ktar station in the webtuner(that has many music/sports stations for a various different cities) it won't show up. Must be a gliche. *******es. I hope they never figure it out though haha.


I suggest you open your wallet and buy the NBA League Pass. Its a good investment


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mobley is hot 3-3 early on with a 3 pter. They got Ross on Nash so far.

Bell with 2 quick early fouls.

Clips up 11-6, 4 mins into first qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with 5 quick pts. 

15-11 Clips 6 mins or so left. We're already in the penalty for fouls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good God, the pace has picked up. Clips up 26-22. 3:07 left in first qrter


Mobley has 14 pts. Still on fire. Marion's started off well. I think he has 7 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

House was fouled shooting a 3 lol.

Clips up 37-34 at the end of one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's back and forth now.

Diaw got fouled hard they said. Had to come out. Thomas came in


Jones got fouled right after and knocks down both FTs. 6 mins left till halftime. 45-45


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we're shooting 56 % and Clips they said usually hold opponents to 40%

Clips are shooting 52%


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns takee lead for first time 49-47 with 2 Nash FTs.

KT fouled and shot goes! 51-47 now.


Both teams only turned it over 3 times so far


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Clips call a TO after Bell scores on a fast break. Suns up 54-47.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They said James Jones is doubtful for a return with a sprained ankle with a 1 min or so left.

Suns up 55-49.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 57-53 at the half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns 16 fouls, Clips 8, need I say more?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Suns 16 fouls, Clips 8, need I say more?


Yeah it's been that way last 2 games now. last night we didn't attempt a FT till like the 3rd qrter was it?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

79-69. 2 mins or so till 4th.


Clips got first foul called just now they said.

I haven't heard much of the 3rd qrter. I came back too late.



now its' 79-71. Marion with 17 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

after 4. Clips up 83-76.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn, we can't hit anything. Clips up 88-78. 6mins to go. A lot of Suns fans are gonna be sporting Clip avatars if we don't pick it up.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why do you guys gamble on this game anyway? It's a back-to-back away game and we have no Amare. I would like to steal a win but we looked tired last night already against Knicks. 

I would gamble on another matchup. 


We have very bad shooting. Eddie for 1/8. Where is our energy bunny! He didn't play all that much so he shouldn't be tired.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

These refs literally raped us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is one of those games I wished Amare was back.

He could put Brand and Kaman on the bench.

=(


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Why do you guys gamble on this game anyway? It's a back-to-back away game and we have no Amare. I would like to steal a win but we looked tired last night already against Knicks.
> 
> I would gamble on another matchup.
> 
> ...


true. guess cuz it was such a big game we wanted something on the line

yeah somethings been wrong last 2 games. not being able score much in the 2nd half this game. havent scored much this qrter. 




Barbosa hurt his knee again. slipped on the court. hope it's minor.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, this was a tough loss. The Suns seemed out of rhythm for most of the game. Their passing seemed rushed about 30% of the time and hesitant another 20% of the time. I attribute this to a breakdown in team communication.

I also think the early foul trouble killed them in this game. Because Kurt Thomas and Boris Diaw picked up a bunch of early fouls, they couldn't be as aggressive with the Clippers's bigs as they wanted to be. This forced other players to double team instead of playing the man-to-man style that had worked so well for nine games straight. You have to give the Clippers credit for recognizing this and taking full advantage of it.

At first this loss kind of stung, but when you think about it, the Suns had remained scoreless for around seven minutes toward the end of the game, and they still only lost by 10 and half of those points were give-away points on fouls at the end of the fourth. That ain't bad. Plus, they were getting open looks (so something in their offense was working), they just weren't knocking them down.  It makes you wonder what might have happened if they could've popped the lid off the basket a little earlier.

All in all, it was a great game. Congratulations to the Clippers for playing hard and smart and grabbing the win. Their team is really starting to come together.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

D'Antoni didn't make up his mind.

He would go small ball and then regular ball. He never kept to one or the other.

Nash and Marion only played 28 minutes. 

So for the Clip fans to say the back-to-back doesn't affect the outcome is rediculous.

Either way Clips played better and Suns didn't show anything spectacular.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

props to the clips ! they play a collective game , and Brand does the rest . When you have this kind of player in a contract year ..things like that happen .


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Good thing I didn't take part in that stupid bet. Cassell can kiss my butt.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> true. guess cuz it was such a big game we wanted something on the line
> 
> yeah somethings been wrong last 2 games. not being able score much in the 2nd half this game. havent scored much this qrter.
> 
> ...


I knew we are not in good shape after that Knicks' game. We looked tired in the 4th quarter, couldn't hit anything and Barbosa looks like he needs time to come back. 

I mean even Spurs lost to Hawks. LOL I don't mind losing one. 

Afterall, Barbosa, Jones and Amare are injured. The fact that we are 13-6 is good enough for me. We just need to take care of next game and we'll be fine. 


There is NO WAY that Clipper will be the #1 team in Pacific. Mark my word.


----------

